# Shadow Box



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am going to be making a very simple shadow box for some old fishing lures I have.

It will be about 3.5 inches deep. Nothing big, just 4 mitered sides, a back set in a rabbet on the back edges of the sides and some glass in front. 

My question is about setting the glass in front. I was thinking about cutting a simple inset groove in each side peice about 1/4 inch or so in from the front edges. In that scenario I would have to insert the glass at the time I do the glue up and it would basically be permanent. No problem really but what if the galss were ever to break? Then I am crapola out of luck. Can't really be repaired. 

Is there another way to do it that would look good and allow me to replace the galss if it ever became necessary?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Are you not wanting to do a "door" on the box? If not, maybe a rabbet on front side too, or just small cleats on both sides of glass.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

rayking49 said:


> Are you not wanting to do a "door" on the box? If not, maybe a rabbet on front side too, or just small cleats on both sides of glass.


I hadn't considered a door but I could. But wouldn't the glass be captured in the "door frame" somewhat permanently? I suppose it would be easier to make a new door vs. an entire new shadow box.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Maybe you could make your dato to receive the glass, but leave an open dato on top to remove the glass. So glass can slide in and out. Just a thought if you follow.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

By making a door, you can have a rabbet for the glass to sit in, and be held in by glasers points, or small strips if wood which can be removed if need be.









Glasers points is what I use on this flag box.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> By making a door, you can have a rabbet for the glass to sit in, and be held in by glasers points, or small strips if wood which can be removed if need be.
> 
> Glasers points is what I use on this flag box.


clear silicone can also be very good for this.

Throwing out a different idea, this might be fun to try and secure the frame without any adhesives. Maybe using dovetails and miniature pins to secure the four pieces. I haven't really thought it through a whole lot, but it seems like there should be some joint with the combination of pins that would be perfect for a box like this, while retaining the ability to be taken apart.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I would cut a dado wider then the glass. Then cut filler strips to fit snug between the glass while filling the rest of the dado. It would pretty much look seamless.

Other option is dado/rabbet for glass and make a small trim to go up against the glass. You would probably have to nail the trim where as the above method is a snug compression fit no glue or nails. Not permanent.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey guys,

Thank you for the great suggestions so far. You have my mind working. These are some great ideas. In my mind I was stuck on one way and now I have some other options to work out.

Thanks again...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

rayking49 said:


> By making a door, you can have a rabbet for the glass to sit in, and be held in by glasers points, or small strips if wood which can be removed if need be.
> 
> View attachment 33856
> 
> ...


May I ask what type of hinge system you used for your door? This will be the first time I am working on anything smaller than a kitchen cabinet and I am a little bit unfamiliar with the types of hinges that would typically be used on projects of this type. I plan to make some gift boxes soon so I need to increase my knowledge of smaller hinges and their proper usage in general I guess. 

Also I assume the rabbet for the glass is on the inside of the door.

Thanks


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

you could just make one side of the box removable. Say the top side if you plan on hanging the shadow box on the wall. Or a wood joint like someone else mentioned.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you want to have a glass door with no frame, these hinges only require drilling two holes.












 







.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I used a small piano hinge on this one, but there are many hinge options.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you for all of the ideas and suggestions. I think I have a much better idea now for how I want to approach this project.


----------

